# Stolen bikes



## maleonardphi (Oct 6, 2005)

I know this is a road bike forum, but I thought someone here might be able to help me out. Someone stole my 2002 Trek Fuel 98 and a blue Steelman Manzanita SS from my garage in San Francisco last night. If you could keep an eye out, I would appreciate it.

Fuel details-
Blue
Fox F100RLC fork
Fox float R rear shock
crank brothers crankset
no pedals
WTB Weirwolf up front and Kenda Nevegal in the rear
Red WTB saddle
Big Sky Brewing sticker on the frame
WTB Grips
The distinguishing characteristic is that on the non driveside chain stay, the tire has worn a grove in the carbon fiber.

Manzanita details-
Blue
Team Wrong Way stickers on it
WTB speed disc wheel up front, surly flip flop hub and ceramic rim in the rear
WTB saddle
Black Vicious Cycles ridid fork
Avid mechanical disc in front, v brakes in back
race face carbon seatpost, handlebars
Race Face stem
Race face dues XC crankset
White industries ENO freewheel
Crank Brothers Ti pedals
Its a geared bike set up as a single speed, so it has a tensioner on it.


I always see these emails on craigslist, and am about 99% sure I'll never see these bikes again. But I hope just maybe getting the word out does something.

Thanks,
Matt Leonard
415-310-4388


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

sorry to heard your misfortune as i've experienced this before: back to back day when my mountain bikes was stolen at the mall. thanks godness it's from Walmart. i'll keep an eye on it here in South Bay.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

good luck


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

maleonardphi said:


> I know this is a road bike forum, but I thought someone here might be able to help me out. Someone stole my 2002 Trek Fuel 98 and a blue Steelman Manzanita SS from my garage in San Francisco last night. If you could keep an eye out, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Fuel details-
> Blue
> ...


Matt,

Keep an eye on Craigslist. I hear a lot of stolen bikes end up listed there.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

or San Jose flea markets ( both berryessa and sneil )


----------

